# herping



## bredli-sli (Sep 17, 2009)

hey guys, we went to bendle be rangers on the weekend for some 4x4ing.
we seen alot of reptiles out coming out from highbernation.





i seen these geckos but i couldnt work out what they where, they were running around in the rock crevises, and were also in the toilets catching bugs im guessing, any one know what these are? 
View attachment 102031


View attachment 102032

we also seen some brown snakes but father locked the doors as he knows what im like, and they were to quick for the camerra

cheers guys 

i also went on camp with school to mt remarkable to be greated bye lace monitors and brown snakes every where, it was greeat fun


----------



## bredli-sli (Sep 17, 2009)

*geckos*

i think the gecko pics didnt work




​


----------



## lizardboyyy (Sep 17, 2009)

i aint an expert but i think they are smooth knob tailed geckos
and i dont think that shingle back liked his photo being taken


----------



## bredli-sli (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah i know, i had to move him out of the way from other cars on the track, could any one tell me exactly what speices the geckko is?


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Sep 17, 2009)

Underwoodisaurus Milii. Thick-tailed or barking gecko


----------



## bredli-sli (Sep 17, 2009)

any body got pictures to match them up? 
seeing them it made me wonna gett some,
not to mums say though


----------



## moloch05 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bearded Lady (I hope not!) is correct about the id.

Your photo shows one with a re-gen'ed tail.


Regards,
David


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Sep 17, 2009)

moloch05 said:


> Bearded Lady (I hope not!) is correct about the id.
> 
> Your photo shows one with a re-gen'ed tail.
> 
> ...



I shave so the beard is barely noticeable. Occasionally I might let it grow out over winter


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 17, 2009)

were the U milii active or found under stuff, any other geckos species?


----------



## bredli-sli (Sep 17, 2009)

hey, i was climbing up a rock face, knda and they had a nice little home under a rock, so are they deffinately U Milii?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 17, 2009)

yes they are definately Underwoodisaurus milii


----------



## bredli-sli (Sep 17, 2009)

cheers guys, now i wont some :/ any one? lol
how much do they sell for ?


----------



## lizardboyyy (Sep 17, 2009)

roughly $150 I THINK


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 17, 2009)

You can pick them up for as little as $70-80, and up to $150 depending on source. Best of the best hypos would go for more.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 19, 2009)

U Milli has a regenerated Tail
They cost about $50

Lizardboyyy is thinking of smooth knob tail geckos (N Levis) that go for $150


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 20, 2009)

bredli-sli said:


> any body got pictures to match them up?
> seeing them it made me wonna gett some,
> not to mums say though


this is a underwoodasaurus ( love that name ) from York peninsula SA. They are the cutest of cute gecko and have an attitude, they will yip and bite if disturbed


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 20, 2009)

Has Underwoodisaurus been resurrected? I think they were called Nephrurus milli now?


----------



## ADZz_93 (Sep 20, 2009)

love the thick tails, good to see them in the wild


----------



## ADZz_93 (Sep 20, 2009)

oh, and thats a pic of one on my dp


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 20, 2009)

froggyboy86 said:


> Has Underwoodisaurus been resurrected? I think they were called Nephrurus milli now?


 
dont know all the name change with everything is to confusing so most people just continue using field guide ID's


----------

